# HA HA HA



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

David Fairhurst
LikeLike · · Share


Just got fired from the orange juice factory, apparently i couldnt concentrate, so i got canned.

police said there was a truck full of Viagra stolen and to be on the look out for harden criminals.
A string walks into a bar. It sits on the barstool and asks the bartender for a beer. The bartender looks the string over and motions to a sign behind him that says "We don't serve strings here." Dejected, the string gets up and goes back out the door....See More


I was addicted to the hokey pokey, but I turned myself around and that's what it's all about

I bought a pair of shoes from a drug dealer. I dont know what he laced them with, but I've been trippin all day.



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't get the one about the string.

I have never done "hokey pokey"  but I have danced the hokey cokey in my younger days.

I do like the one about Tropicana® - I prefer the juicy bits version - a bit like your joke about Viagra® :lol:


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

String as in thread ie ongoing


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

after he left the bar the string got into a street fight and was badly beaten up..... he then made his way back to the same bar where the barman said " are you the string I just refused to serve?" to which the string replied "No I am afraid not"

Mike

P.S. who is David Fairhurst?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Still don't get it!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

pippin said:


> I don't get the one about the string.


I stopped a piece of string and said, "You are a piece of string, aren't you"?

"No, I'm a frayed knot", was the reply.

I'll get me coat.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Then in the same bar a pair of jump leads walked in.... the barman says " Ok I will serve you two but don't start anything"


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

spykal said:


> Then in the same bar a pair of jump leads walked in.... the barman says " Ok I will serve you two but don't start anything"


Now that one did make me laugh.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

In fact it gave me quite a start!


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

.....then three pieces of tarmac walked into the same bar.
The first grey piece asked for a lemonade and second grey piece for a shandy. The third red piece of tarmac shouted out for a pint of bitter and demanded he was served first.
The barman glanced at the grey pieces who said in unison - "You better do as he says - he's a cycle-path."

Paul


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

spykal said:


> after he left the bar the string got into a street fight and was badly beaten up..... he then made his way back to the same bar where the barman said " are you the string I just refused to serve?" to which the string replied "No I am afraid not"
> 
> Mike
> 
> P.S. who is David Fairhurst?


 Modesty forbids but here we go he is the SMARTEST :idea: Best looking 8) Kindest :roll: Most modest Man God ever Created :wink: :lol: Signed HIS MUM :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

